
Apple attacks Windows 8′s tablet-laptop convergence - evo_9
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/127547-apple-attacks-windows-8s-tablet-laptop-convergence
======
ChrisLTD
The article attempts to paint Apple as hypocritical for criticizing Microsoft
over their plans for Windows 8, by saying their approaches are largely
similar.

But that's not true.

Apple is borrowing some conventions from iOS and reimplementing them on the
Mac. Unlike Microsoft, they are not attempting to deliver the _same_ operating
system to both touch based and desktop computers.

~~~
aespinoza
I disagree with you. Even thought at this point we have no clue at what Apple
will do or will not do. The direction they are taking is to converge. Look at
the new things coming in Mountain Lion. Apple is taking the two OS together.

Now will they ever be one, I believe so. But at this point no one knows. What
I can tell you is that according to Cook's quote, he is hypocritical for
criticizing Microsoft, since he is already getting closer to 'tabletizing'
OSX.

The difference is Microsoft is doing it all the way.

------
coob
This article is moronic. OS X has adapted elements of iOS yes, but the Win 8
Metro experience is essentially the same on touch and pointer devices.

